# Where to find cheap Field Shelters?



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Hi

I know it may be easy to make, but does anyone know of anywhere you can get cheap field shelters, maybe plastic portable, its only needed for a miniature shetland in West Sussex area?

Many Thanks :thumbup:


----------

